

Show HN: PolyBrowser, the Panoramic Web Browser - digitalcreate
https://polybrowser.com

======
digitalcreate
Hello HN! After three years of development, I’m excited to announce the launch
of PolyBrowser, a “Panoramic Web Browser” that helps you browse faster by
stitching your websites together, side-by-side, like a panoramic photo. You
can zoom out to see all of your websites at once, or zoom in to see the
details. Our goal is to help you search better and work faster by freeing you
from the limitation of seeing only one website at a time. PolyBrowser is
tailored for users who keep many tabs open, as well as people who do web
research such as students, analysts and journalists.

Please give it a try! (Windows and Mac) Let us know about your experience. (We
have a discussion forum at
[https://PolyBrowser.com.](https://PolyBrowser.com.)) We are also seeking
additional team members and industry advisors. Contact me at aaron.travis (at
) polysuite (dot) com.

~~~
mbrubeck
Really cool. I've been wanting to build something like this for a while. I
think the software industry has focused so much on small screens for the past
5 years that we've ignored the possibilities on the big screen. Looking
forward to trying it when I have access to my Windows machine.

What I really want to experiment with is using this sort of spatial layout to
reflect browsing history, which has a tree structure. So to the right of one
page you would see not just another tab, but _all_ the links you opened from
that page.

------
protester
I've been waiting for this many years now. I'll have to wait a bit longer for
a linux version, though.

~~~
digitalcreate
Hi protestor, we spent quite a bit of time on the Linux version, but due to
the OS fragmentation and issues with packaging, we had to make the call to
temporarily delay the Linux version. It's still a high priority though, and
when we bring on additional development resources we will release it ASAP.

------
actraub
Looks slick. Looking forward to trying it.

